# State Farm vs Progressive on 2015 TTS and new 2018 TTRS?



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I've had State Farm forever. It recently went up with no claims or tickets and excellent credit rating. So I started to look around. Progressive comparing apples to apples came in at about 60% of State Farm  The ratings for both companies are about the same. State Farm has the TTRS in their system and said it will go up about 20 for 6 months. Progressive doesn't and can't quote it until I get the VIN number. 

Anyone else have such a difference in insurances companies.


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

I had a pretty similar experience moving from State Farm to Geico several years ago. For me, Geico beat every one I looked at, including Progressive, pretty handily. But from talking with friends, that all varies pretty dramatically person to person. I've even known people claim their State Farm rate was significantly lower than Progressive or Geico. 

I don't currently have a TT or TTS on my policy to compare more directly, but my policy would go up by about 45% swapping the TT RS for my current 2008 R32. If I keep both on the policy, which was my intent, the individual premiums for both cars drop pretty significantly but my overall policy almost doubles. It isn't cost prohibitive, but certainly isn't an amount of money I'm happy to part with, especially considering I'm only going to be driving one of them consistently. So when the time comes, I'll be calling them to see if there's any wiggle room. 

That said, Geico does currently have the TT RS in its system to quote, if you're shopping around. They only require the VIN to officially add the car to the policy.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I will check Geico out too.....


----------

